# How I broke my ankle



## Hannah1984 (Jul 6, 2017)

In 2015 I broke my ankle.
I fell down the stairs and my foot hurt so bad. In the hospital the doctors said that my ankle was broken. I choosed a black cast.
I was on crutches for about 6 weeks. 

Have you been on crutches? 

Tell me why!


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 6, 2017)

I tore ligaments in my ankle and had surgery to repair them (mid 1980s).

You seem very interested in crutches.  You have posted 6 messages so far, and you have started at least 3 threads about crutches.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 6, 2017)

Welcome to USMB..  It's been 13 days since our last injury here on the boards. 

USMB IS my crutch. Helps me get thru the insane news and events of the day..


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 6, 2017)

How many introductory threads asking the same question does one poster need?


----------



## Hannah1984 (Jul 6, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> I tore ligaments in my ankle and had surgery to repair them (mid 1980s).
> 
> You seem very interested in crutches.  You have posted 6 messages so far, and you have started at least 3 threads about crutches.



I have been on crutches so much the last years, so it has been little of a lifestyle for me


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 6, 2017)

Hannah1984 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > I tore ligaments in my ankle and had surgery to repair them (mid 1980s).
> ...


You should be very good with using crutches by now.


----------



## Hannah1984 (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes I am


----------



## Tom Horn (Jul 6, 2017)

I spider-webbed my heel back in the 70's and needed crutches for about 3 weeks.  It was in a Michigan winter and the cast got  wet so I needed a new one.  The new one pinched a nerve in my foot.  So I got another one, kept a plastic bag on it to keep it dry, and waited.  Finally it itched so bad I scratched my leg with a straightened coat-hanger.  So I ripped the thing off with a chisel and vice-gripes.  My heel healed without it. 

The End.


----------



## Hannah1984 (Jul 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> How many introductory threads asking the same question does one poster need?



I'm sorry, but it is interesting for me too hear other people's stories


----------



## OldLady (Jul 6, 2017)

My feeling is, Hannah is going to go "poof"


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> My feeling is, Hannah is going to go "poof"


Maybe Hannah will discover some new interests on USMB.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 6, 2017)

Hannah's next set of crutches:


----------



## Tom Horn (Jul 6, 2017)

I applaud Hannah for talking about crutches....something I've never seen in a chatroom before...leave her be.


----------



## Hannah1984 (Jul 6, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > My feeling is, Hannah is going to go "poof"
> ...




Sorry, I won't post this if you don't want to.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 6, 2017)

Hannah1984 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > How many introductory threads asking the same question does one poster need?
> ...


we have different forums. This is for introductions. Hence, the name.


----------



## Tom Horn (Jul 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Hannah1984 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



What's this "we" shit, white boy?  She's new and I like her so knock it off.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 6, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> I applaud Hannah for talking about crutches....something I've never seen in a chatroom before...leave her be.


Yeah, well, you swallowed Trump whole, too, so that's no surprise.


----------



## Tom Horn (Jul 6, 2017)

Hannah1984 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Pay no attention to them....why did you choose a black cast?   Here young people sign their friend's casts to show solidarity.


----------



## Tom Horn (Jul 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > I applaud Hannah for talking about crutches....something I've never seen in a chatroom before...leave her be.
> ...



This is an introduction thread and not for arguing...ya communist hussy.


----------



## Toro (Jul 6, 2017)

Crutches are for sissies. 

Rip that cast off and walk on it like a real man!


----------



## Tom Horn (Jul 6, 2017)

Ya'll chased off Hannah.  She may have been an angel sent here to help you...now you're all going to Hell.


----------



## norwegen (Jul 6, 2017)

Not to change the subject, but can we talk about my broken elbow?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 6, 2017)

norwegen said:


> Not to change the subject, but can we talk about my broken elbow?



No


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 6, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> Ya'll chased off Hannah.  She may have been an angel sent here to help you...now you're all going to Hell.



I'm an Angel....or _am_ I?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 6, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> Hannah1984 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



She had a black cast because she's a Satanist, Tom darling get with the programme already


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > I applaud Hannah for talking about crutches....something I've never seen in a chatroom before...leave her be.
> ...



Are you saying that Tom is a Cannibal


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 6, 2017)

Hannah1984 said:


> In 2015 I broke my ankle.
> I fell down the stairs and my foot hurt so bad. In the hospital the doctors said that my ankle was broken. I choosed a black cast.
> I was on crutches for about 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


I never fell down stairs but I did have to use two crutches after surgery..


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > Hannah1984 said:
> ...


Satan has a hold on many USMB members.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> How many introductory threads asking the same question does one poster need?


TNHarley you should consider changing your moniker to A-H-Harley.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 6, 2017)

Toro said:


> Crutches are for sissies.
> 
> Rip that cast off and walk on it like a real man!


Hannah is a girl's name Dufus.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 6, 2017)

Hannah1984 said:


> In 2015 I broke my ankle.
> I fell down the stairs and my foot hurt so bad. In the hospital the doctors said that my ankle was broken. I choosed a black cast.
> I was on crutches for about 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


I broke my ankle in a tennis game and had to use crutches for about 1 month.

Remember to keep your elbows stiff not bent as you use the crutches.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 6, 2017)

Hannah1984 said:


> In 2015 I broke my ankle.
> I fell down the stairs and my foot hurt so bad. In the hospital the doctors said that my ankle was broken. I choosed a black cast.
> I was on crutches for about 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Have you considered getting one of these?


----------



## Toro (Jul 6, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> Ya'll chased off Hannah.  She may have been an angel sent here to help you...now you're all going to Hell.



We were all going to Hell anyways.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 6, 2017)

canadian hell.....no beer or curling....moose nose only to eat....


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 6, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> canadian hell.....no beer or curling....moose nose only to eat....


... moose nose ... have not tried that yet.

Moose tongue would be great.

Moose oysters too.

Nose ???


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 6, 2017)

Moose Oysters? Do they work as an Aphrodisiac?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> My feeling is, Hannah is going to go "poof"



Hannah is just fine. She's got a prognosis for a long life on USMB..


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 6, 2017)

Toro said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > Ya'll chased off Hannah.  She may have been an angel sent here to help you...now you're all going to Hell.
> ...



That depends, if Heaven won't allow me to have my own Martini Bar but Satan will, well then I'll head to Hell.

I am not spending the whole of Eternity without Martini O'Clock, that is not an acceptable situation.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 6, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



Yes and yes


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 6, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > My feeling is, Hannah is going to go "poof"
> ...



She might have broken her ankle or leg again.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 6, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> Moose Oysters? Do they work as an Aphrodisiac?



I once ate 20 Oysters and it nearly resulted in me getting completely out of control.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 6, 2017)

Hannah1984 said:


> In 2015 I broke my ankle.
> I fell down the stairs and my foot hurt so bad. In the hospital the doctors said that my ankle was broken. I choosed a black cast.
> I was on crutches for about 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Over two fucking years. Will never recover fully.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Moose Oysters? Do they work as an Aphrodisiac?
> ...


Take these 20 Oysters. They lay here around by accident and I don´t like them.


----------



## sakinago (Jul 6, 2017)

Hannah1984 said:


> In 2015 I broke my ankle.
> I fell down the stairs and my foot hurt so bad. In the hospital the doctors said that my ankle was broken. I choosed a black cast.
> I was on crutches for about 6 weeks.
> 
> ...



My first at bat, first game, senior year of baseball, hit a double, slide into second. My left foot got stuck under the bag (that didn't break away) and the rest of my body kept going. My coach yelled at me, while the SS on the other team asked if I was ok, I said I was good. Limped to third, coaches yelled at me some more and pulled me. Guys on my bench were like "dude I heard your ankle snap." I denied it. Gingerly took my cleat off, and my ankle was swollen like a python. Went to the ER, broken fibula. Crutches and a wheelchair.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 6, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> I tore ligaments in my ankle and had surgery to repair them (mid 1980s).
> 
> You seem very interested in crutches.  You have posted 6 messages so far, and you have started at least 3 threads about crutches.




Could be a crutch fetish me thinks.    Could really be one of those "toe" things... you know the ol' wiggly pigglys..


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 6, 2017)

*Directions*

Cut the upper jaw bone of the moose just below the eyes.
Place in a large kettle of scalding water and boil for 45 minutes.
Remove and chill in cold water.
Pull out all the hairs - these will have been loosened by the boiling and should come out easily (like plucking a duck).
Wash thoroughly until no hairs remain.
Place the nose in a kettle and cover with fresh water.
Add onion, garlic, spices and vinegar
Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer until the meat is tender. Let cool overnight in the liquid.
When cool, take the meat out of the broth, and remove and discard the bones and the cartilage. You will have two kinds of meat, white meat from the bulb of the nose, and thin strips of dark meat from along the bones and jowls.
Slice the meat thinly and alternate layers of white and dark meat in a loaf pan.
Reheat the broth to boiling, then pour the broth over the meat in the loaf pan.
Let cool until jelly has set. Slice and serve cold.
Jellied Moose Nose Recipe - Food.com


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 6, 2017)

Hannah where are your sisters? 

Yeah enough about crutches, watch out for the one armed man.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 6, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Moose Oysters? Do they work as an Aphrodisiac?
> ...


But were they moose oysters?


----------



## Picaro (Jul 6, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Crutches are for sissies.
> ...



Tell that to Mark Hannah.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> How many introductory threads asking the same question does one poster need?


Some people have immeasurable needs.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 7, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > My feeling is, Hannah is going to go "poof"
> ...


So sorry, Hannah!
She reminded me so much of the phony autistic poster that got poofed many months ago--kept trying to get back in for days.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> My feeling is, Hannah is going to go "poof"


One trick pony


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2017)

Hannah1984 said:


> In 2015 I broke my ankle.
> I fell down the stairs and my foot hurt so bad. In the hospital the doctors said that my ankle was broken. I choosed a black cast.
> I was on crutches for about 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


You broke your ankle because of Russian collusion.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 7, 2017)

Ooooh, been there, done that.  No fun.





norwegen said:


> Not to change the subject, but can we talk about my broken elbow?


----------



## Toro (Jul 7, 2017)

Awesome sig, mud.


----------



## Dalia (Jul 7, 2017)

Hannah1984 said:


> In 2015 I broke my ankle.
> I fell down the stairs and my foot hurt so bad. In the hospital the doctors said that my ankle was broken. I choosed a black cast.
> I was on crutches for about 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Yes, i been on crutches.

I broke my left foot ten years ago I was doing *Tae Kwon Do*,self defense I managed to get to the black belt. I am proud of it, but sometimes the pain comes back.
In the plaster for three months in intense pain.

Welcome here.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 7, 2017)

Toro said:


> Awesome sig, mud.


 A sight like mud's sig could cause mr to trip and break something.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 7, 2017)

Just checking back to see if Hannah1984 has gotten an avatar yet.

... apparently not.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 7, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Hannah1984 said:
> 
> 
> > In 2015 I broke my ankle.
> ...




What happened?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 7, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Hannah1984 said:
> ...


I had a race with a mouse in a wheelchair..


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 7, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Yeah,  i guess we've all been there at one time or another


----------



## Tom Horn (Jul 9, 2017)

Dalia said:


> I broke my left foot ten years ago I was doing *Tae Kwon Do*,self defense I managed to get to the black belt. I am proud of it, but sometimes the pain comes back.
> In the plaster for three months in intense pain.
> 
> Welcome here.



As a GoJu Ryu stylist the only way to break your foot is to have a mai geri punch-blocked or to connect with mawashi geri to the head or elbow with the top of the foot.   I see this in MMA all the time....WRONG...the roundhouse has to connect with the ball of the foot....too many small bones in the top of the foot.  Much stronger but harder to master.  We used to ride over to Ninh Hoa to learn Tang Soo Do with the ROK 9th White Horse.  Tough little bastards but loved us GIs and wouldn't keep their techniques secret.


----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank you Tom Horn.
I broke my foot because I had to break a piece of wood with my right foot but I could not get there and I was already injured to the feet so I tried with my left foot and I completely missed my turn And I kicked my foot.
I hurt very bad, but I finally managed to do it two weeks later and broke my left foot


----------



## Tom Horn (Jul 9, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Thank you Tom Horn.
> I broke my foot because I had to break a piece of wood with my right foot but I could not get there and I was already injured to the feet so I tried with my left foot and I completely missed my turn And I kicked my foot.
> I hurt very bad, but I finally managed to do it two weeks later and broke my left foot



I used to skip into a Tae Kwon Do sylist with my leg up to throw yoko geri (side-kick) but not kick....object was to hit them in the waist so they couldn't throw any kick.  Stay back from a good Korean stylist and they'll take you apart with their feet.  I fought David Moon out of Houston and even X blocks weren't strong enough to block him.  I got inside because Korean stylists aren't that good with their hands and elbows and I would score at will on them.  Did you know the Korean styles use jumping kicks because that's how they took Jap invaders off their horses?  Board-breaking is used in all styles because the Samurai used wooden breast plates in sword fighting...break the plate, kill the Samurai.


----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Tom Horn.
> ...



Thank you no I did not know it is a very difficult and painful sport. My father took karate  (like Elvis) big fan of the King so evolved in karate. Me the tae won do i chose through one of my girlfriends  in classes for girls.


----------



## Tom Horn (Jul 9, 2017)

Elvis was a good ol boy....


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 9, 2017)

Near as I can figure Hannah is here to break the internet now.


----------



## skye (Jul 9, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> Elvis was a good ol boy....





He was that and  ....then some!  

Isn't America the greatest?


----------



## skye (Jul 9, 2017)

Please forgive me

I just love Elvis circa 1950s! 



to add....I love America in the 50s too.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 9, 2017)

I've never had crutches but I've had crushes


----------

